# Christmas Gift Ideas...



## Banned (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's what I want...haha just kidding.

Every year I get really stressed out about Christmas.  I live with my mom and her hubby, and we have everything and then some.  We want for nothing.  Christmas shopping is impossible.

This year, I was thinking of getting my mom some maid service - maybe four pre-paid cleanings that she can use as she wants, to take some of the load off of her (she does all the housework).  Does anyone think that's a good or bad idea?

As for her hubby, I'm at a loss.  I always am.  He has no hobbies or interests.  He just works and watches TV.  And no matter what anybody gets him, every year he looks at it and says "huh, nice" and tosses it aside.  It's SO frustrating.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2009)

> He just works and watches TV


Last year, I got my grandfather a 3-month gift subscription to Netflix, and he seemed to like it.    But I know in Canada, Zip.ca is more expensive and not as great.  (Netflix, for example, will take a customer's word for it if a DVD return was lost in the mail or not processed correctly, unlike Zip.ca, apparently.)

Food is another thing that is universal, e.g. pistachios and other gourmet nuts.  

If you shop online from US retailers, there will be a lot of Black Friday Deals after our Thanksgiving Day.  Good prices on GPS systems, digital cameras, netbooks, etc.

What I often do for Christmas is just get my parents the one gift together. (This year, they are getting a $100 gift card for Marriott hotels since that is what I selected from my credit card company's reward program.)


----------



## Banned (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought of that too, Daniel - a joint gift for the two of them.

Maybe I will look into golf packages, where they can go away for a weekend and golf to their hearts content.


----------



## Andy (Nov 16, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Here's what I want...haha just kidding.
> 
> 
> This year, I was thinking of getting my mom some maid service - maybe four pre-paid cleanings that she can use as she wants, to take some of the load off of her (she does all the housework).  Does anyone think that's a good or bad idea?
> ...



"Here's what I want...haha just kidding"  :goodjob: That made me smile.

Would your mother mind having a maid in her home around her things? If not then I think any one who has to do housework all the time would love to have a break. That would also be a gift for her hubby to because they could have more time together. 

"And no matter what anybody gets him, every year he looks at it and says "huh, nice" and tosses it aside."   Don't get him anything.  lol Kidding. Maybe find the gifts that you got him previous years and re wrap them and give them to him again. lol

My friend did that to me last year. I decided I was going to buy her a birthday present because she was going through a rough time and I wanted to cheer her up. I bought her a gift that was well over a hundred bucks(and I am on disability) and she opened it said "awesome" and put it in her back seat. She liked it but she just isn't very appreciative and her manners suck. 
Maybe your moms hubby is like that.  No disrespect meant there.

When I have to buy for someone I know is picky I usually go with some small thing and then a gift card for a place I know they like. 
My dad and me and my brother/sil donate money to charities in each others names because we all agree that we do not need anything. I spoil my niece and nephew though,to me, Christmas is more for them.

I can't stand shopping, let alone shopping for other people. Blagh. I hope you can come up with something.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 16, 2009)

Err.

We're doing secret santa this year, and the theme is the letter L. So the gift has to start with the letter L. BUT - the brand name can't be the letter L.  Maximum of $20.00 purchase.

  

Any ideas?!?!?!
So far all I've thought of it....Lotion...Lemons....Lipstick.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2009)

gifts that start with l - Google Search


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 16, 2009)

The first one I clicked came up with the word "Library - A collection of books"

Oh boy....this is going to take me a long time...


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2009)

A place to get ideas and deals at the same time:

RedFlagDeals.com: Gifts for Him (Canada)

RedFlagDeals.com: Gifts for Her (Canada)

(The U.S. version for deals: slickdeals.net)


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2009)

In case it is still relevant, something a TV-watcher would typically like is a DVR like Tivo.


----------

